
Perl on Rails - theoneill
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/radiolabs/2007/11/perl_on_rails.shtml
======
DarrenStuart
I wonder if they are going to open source it? and if not why not, I pay my TV
license so I expect it too ;p

------
jamongkad
Wouldn't this be the Perl framework Catalyst?

